# New Window Costs



## debodun (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anyone know what a reasonable price would be to pay for new window installation? I have 27 windows (not counting attic and cellar). 
My most concern is that they will start an installation and find a bigger problem (like a wall collapsing or something else devastating) that will be time-consuming and EXPENSIVE over the cost of the original estimate. Quite a few contractors, I've discovered, do not like to work on old houses (mine will be 120 years old next year). One did a U-turn in my driveway. Another said to me "I'm not opening THAT can of worms!"


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 1, 2016)

Just asked my husband, we had 4 windows, sliding French doors, a garden window and a new door installed, approximately $13,000.    They were a couple of steps above regular, low E and some kind of soundproofing or noise reduction type.  Oh, also bought a 'clear' type of screen for our dining area (have to get close up to realize there is a screen in the window).


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 1, 2016)

Deb - All I can say is get out your Big checkbook.  

Nice house though.  What ever it costs would be worth it to keep such a grand old place up to date mechanically.  
Mahalo


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

You may want to look into your state's energy efficiency programs to see if there are rebates or other financial incentives for window replacements. Here's a PDF you might find helpful as a starting point: http://www.efficientwindows.org/UtilityIncentivesWindows.pdf. It has energy programs for different states in the US.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

We had our original 1927 windows replaced in 2010.  19 windows - 6 with stained glass on the top frame - for £21,000.  Made a huge difference in the warmth in the house.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 1, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> You may want to look into your state's energy efficiency programs to see if there are rebates or other financial incentives for window replacements. Here's a PDF you might find helpful as a starting point: http://www.efficientwindows.org/UtilityIncentivesWindows.pdf. It has energy programs for different states in the US.



when we replaced our windows, we had that rebate available and took full advantage of it.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2016)

I got an estimate not too long ago -- don't remember exactly what it was, but it was cost-prohibitive. I know that they talk about saving money on heating, but for the cost, it would have taken me 857 years for it to matter.  It just isn't something I can afford to do.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 1, 2016)

Crap, virtually half the windows in our house are cracked or broken. Can you spell white trash? Yep I'm embarrassed. But those window films can cover things nicely...jus' sayin'. We have stained glass films that look like the real thing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

Previous owners of our house had put additional windows inside of the original windows.  Still got dirty between the two windows, but impossible to clean without taking down the inner windows.  PITA!  It looked bad too.  The originals had the entire upper pane as stained glass and lead.  Looked nice but the wood frames were started to rot, plus you could still feel cold air coming in even with the doubled windows.  I finally talked hubby into getting the new ones because I'd received an inheritance from my dad.  

We paid for the windows ourselves, but an energy efficiency programme in Scotland got us an amazing deal on a new heating system.  Cut heating costs by 2/3.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

The new living room windows (2010) - I wanted pale pink inside the design in the middle but hubby protested too adamantly. There are blue squares in the outer corners. 

I can't find any photos of the original windows so they must be archived.  The top panes from 1927 were mostly stained glass. 

View attachment 33212


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

Those are gorgeous windows! Pale pink would look nice there in the middle, I agree.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Those are gorgeous windows! Pale pink would look nice there in the middle, I agree.



Thanks.  The top panes cost so much more than plain ones that we only got the front 6 windows done that way.  The original windows were stained glass on every upper pane in the house except the bathrooms.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

What did you end up doing with the original stained glass?


----------

